
Why Medium is succeeding where other “platishers” failed - exolymph
https://simonowens.substack.com/p/why-medium-is-succeeding-where-other
======
asplake
Interesting as much for what it says about Forbes as it does about Medium. I
hesitate to click Medium links because of the signup wall. I hesitate to click
a Forbes link because I expect a low-quality article that contradicts the last
one I read from there.

